# Memo method?



## Ewks (Apr 8, 2008)

I learned the theory of blindfolded 3-cycle method ages ago, but never got into the blindfolded part. So now I've decited to learn the rest of it too. Now I can do the orientation right blindfolded but I'm having problems in memorising the permutation. So what do you think would be the best way to memorise it?


----------



## MiloD (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll just share my experiences. Even though there is a lot more information in the first post, in the first thread, right at the top of this forum.

When I first started, I associated each piece with an object that was somehow associated with the colors of that piece(i.e. red/blue edge could be spiderman). I picked objects from my life that were significant to me to make them easier to recall. To memorize I would just pretend to place the objects in a certain order on 2 set paths in my house(one for corners one for edges), each with predefined locations to set the objects( 8 and 12 locations respectively). This is how I got my first solve. After a couple of weeks I realized it is easy to memorize the corners by just seeing the cycles and memorizing them spatially. Even later I forced my self to be able to memorize the edges this way too, but it is a little more difficult. On a good solve these days I memorize edges in 25-35s corners in 10-15s and orientations in 15s with all spatial memory(some of you may call it visual...but I think spatial is a better name). 

There are a lot of options though... and you should probably figure something out yourself, it will make it stick better. Do you play lacrosse?


----------

